# Classical music kept hidden from us by Vatican, what if?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What if Vatican had a copy or scroll of composer we harly know, what if??
They would conceal some music from us to protect it, possible or conspiracy
ttheorist nutcase?

Any person here live in Vatiican can answer this question or not...
Are there any priest here or monks?

Imagine if you had acces to the audio liabrary of vatican, perhaps they have some recording made, i seen a cd called music of vatican whit some orlande de lassus , but is there hidden music,


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

A volume of Kapsbergers guitar book, a newly discovered Frobergers autograph with 35 hitherto unknown works are known to be withheld by private collectors, they likely want to delay publicity for 30 years, just like the case of Oldham manuscript of L.Couperin`s organ music, which was held from public for about 30 years since its discovery. There ar likely more works being hidden by either private collectors or institutions, but there must be more have been truly lost forever by endless caprices and carelessness.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> What if Vatican had a copy or scroll of composer we harly know, what if??
> They would conceal some music from us to protect it, possible or conspiracy
> ttheorist nutcase?
> 
> ...


Why would they need to "protect" music? From whom? You've been reading too much Dan Brown-type rubbish.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Why would they need to "protect" music? From whom? You've been reading too much Dan Brown-type rubbish.


Indulge him....


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Why would they need to "protect" music? From whom? You've been reading too much Dan Brown-type rubbish.


Exclusivity is also valued by various religious or academic institutions, let alone private collectors, I do show two examples. Do you really think that Museums show everything the own? To my knowledge, in Taiwanese national museum, the items on display are about 40-50% percent of the whole catalogues, the rest is held exclusive to scholars and a few VIPs.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Taiwan's museum is just one example, nor does it match what I know of museums here in the UK. When a museum here doesn't show all its holdings it's usually because of lack of space. Exclusivity is avoided as far as possible because the museums are desperate for funds and need to bring as many visitors in through the doors as they possibly can.

For the rest, what hard evidence is there for the idea that "exclusivity is also valued by religious or academic institutions"?


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

What about the influence on classical music by Ancient Aliens? Or trends in classical music that were predicted by Nostrodamus? Perhaps the History Channel can start a new series on The Curse of Classical Music.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

There is a hidden chamber deep beneath St Peter's Basilica filled with manuscripts containing the entire output of a musical school based in late 17th-century Siena, the concerti grossi of which were almost entirely based on tritones played at dirge-like speed. Diabolus in musica and all that.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> What if Vatican had a copy or scroll of composer we harly know, what if??
> They would conceal some music from us to protect it, possible or conspiracy
> ttheorist nutcase?
> 
> ,


Well, there was that one by Allegri which they kept to themselves until Mozart let it out of the bag.


----------

